# Dress forms in Canada?



## hotti82 (May 6, 2006)

Hi all.  I'm going to start production on my first clothing line this summer, I wanted to know if anyone knows a place to get dress forms in Canada, preferrably BC?  My first idea is to check with the schools, but I figured I'd check here first...any suggestions would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------

